# Djent Hipsters



## djentinc (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been noticing a lot of "djent hipsters" lately over this wonderful method of communication we call the internet (people who hate on the big djent bands for no good reason apart from the fact that they're popular, listen to far too much hardcore, death metal and black metal and are incredibly rude and obnoxious in debates and discussions). What do you guys think about these kinds of people and how do you deal with them?

Just trying to have a healthy discussion here, please don't let this get out of hand.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 25, 2012)

How can you hate on the big djent bands if you listen to hardcore?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 25, 2012)

I've not run into any of those, but I have run into people that say these Djent bands, no matter what, are awful. Of course, the same person is about 10 feet up John Petrucci's ass, sooooo, there's that.


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 25, 2012)

I listened to Periphery in 2007.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 25, 2012)

Surely a "djent hipster" would listen to djent, but be all "oh they've sold out, I liked them before they were cool."?

I think your definition of one of these "hipsters" is pretty vague. How much is "too much" death metal? If someone listens to lots of death and black metal, and don't like your "big djent bands," how exactly are they a "djent hipster"? They might not listen to hip-hop either- are they also "hip-hop-hipsters"? Many people don't have the vocabulary to express or analyse their tastes. I might say too much djent is syncopation for syncopation's sake, and treats the guitar as more percussion than harmonic accompaniment. Other less analytically-inclined folks might say "too many douchebags listen to it and I ain't no douchebag, plus the music stinks." Not liking something because it's popular is a perfectly valid opinion to have though. Not sure it really applies to the incredibly niche sub-genre of "extremely syncopated heavy metal played primarily on guitars of more than six strings" that we call "djent" though. In the grand scheme of things it's really not that popular. 

From what I've heard, I think djent is pretty sub-par. It's really not my thing. I listen mainly to prog, jazz, extreme metal and folk. Doesn't make me a "hipster" for not liking djent. 

In answer to your question, I'm not sure these people exist in any great numbers. Were I to encounter one, we might bond over our indifference to djent.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 25, 2012)

your post makes you sound like a djent fanboy, just because someone doesn't like djent and openly hates on it doesn't make them a hipster. people hate on black and death metal and say its just useless noise but that doesn't mean they're a hipster its just not the kind of music they like to listen to.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 25, 2012)

Zeno said:


> I've not run into any of those, but I have run into people that say these Djent bands, no matter what, are awful. Of course, the same person is about 10 feet up John Petrucci's ass, sooooo, there's that.


I don't like djent nor Petrucci. What does that make me?


----------



## Ninetyfour (Dec 25, 2012)

Ignore them. 

Also don't give yourself the title of 'Djent Inc'. That's some next level trollbait.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I don't like djent nor Petrucci. What does that make me?



Somebody with taste.


OH SNAP!


----------



## Murmel (Dec 25, 2012)

...but I also like One Direction


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ...but I also like One Direction



...and that's what makes you beautiful.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 25, 2012)

I gave djent a chance and watched it turn into an uncontrollable virus. lol For the most part, I've been hearing djent a lot in underground metal and it is undoubtedly a trend that a lot of people follow blindly simply because it is new(ish) and popular. Calling people who don't like something, and express it on the internet, "x hipsters" is kinda lame imo. That's like calling people who like a lot of djent "originality hipsters". 


With that said, I fucking love Intervals' "In Time". Just bought it off bandcamp the other day and I have to admit, it's honestly the only djent I really like right now.


----------



## -42- (Dec 25, 2012)

djentinc said:


> What do you guys think about these kinds of people and how do you deal with them?


Odds are, I am one of those people.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 25, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> ...and that's what makes you beautiful.



Uggh, how do I like this comment? Your sig is in the way. lol This was perfectly timed.


EDIT: nvm got it


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I don't like djent nor Petrucci. What does that make me?





Murmel said:


> ...but I also like One Direction



That just makes you a person with music tastes. It doesn't matter what you like, so long as you don't go around bashing other people's music tastes. Apparently I was treating prog like a cheap whore the other day, by saying Djent could technically be considered a derivative of prog, which in my eyes, it is.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 25, 2012)

ha I was "introduced" to the new fad called "stoner metal"

UGH.... OMG.... there are no words to describe such an abomination.
FTLOG I PRAY this never makes it past my local scene


----------



## pink freud (Dec 25, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> ha I was "introduced" to the new fad called "stoner metal"



The late 90s called...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 25, 2012)

yea no kidding.....


----------



## ShadowAMD (Dec 25, 2012)

Music is music to me, when some music becomes popular you get trends with it.. Bout it really..


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 25, 2012)

I dislike djent for all the reasons you just specified
I listen to death metal and black metal and hardcore way too much and get rude and violent fast


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 25, 2012)

There's really no point in getting all bent out of shape over what other people do and don't like- especially if that leads one to attempt to characterize people's reasons for liking or disliking something such as trying to be a hipster or whatever out of cognitive dissonance. Just don't let it negatively affect your enjoyment of the music. 

Jeez, 99.99% of the music-listening world probably thinks that heavy music is stupid, and you can count on that remaining .01% to not all be immediately be prone to riding the jock of the latest internet-sensation-micro-genre. Again, it only matters as much as the one lets it matter.


----------



## CurvedPlateau (Dec 25, 2012)

Stop being a militant djentfag. You're calling Converge fans "djent hipsters" because you insulted a well respected musician's solo project and it blew up in your face. Now you're just butthurt as fuck on sevenstring.org expecting a pity party and useless solutions to avoidable drama you created. More people have an issue with the ridiculous fanboys, such as yourself, rather than the music. Put out some music of your own if you think everyone is just a "djent hipster." You can obviously do better right?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 25, 2012)

djent sucks
hardcore sucks
death metal sucls
deathcore sucks

3...2...1...rage


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 25, 2012)

Why hate on any music style? There are lots of music styles I don't enjoy, that does not mean they are bad or suck, just means I am not open to those types of music.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lamb of God's Randy Blythe's words,
"There is no such thing as 'djent,' it's not a genre."
I feel the same, its an over used term for prog metal.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 25, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> Lamb of God's Randy Blythe's words,
> "There is no such thing as 'djent,' it's not a genre."
> I feel the same, its an over used term for prog metal.



It's a sound. It'd be like calling Industrial Techno "Square Wave."


----------



## DarkRain93 (Dec 25, 2012)

Or Buzz buzz.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 25, 2012)

Every band ever sucks.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 25, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> Lamb of God's Randy Blythe's words,
> "There is no such thing as 'djent,' it's not a genre."
> I feel the same, its an over used term for _deathcore_.


ftfy


----------



## -42- (Dec 25, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> How can you hate on the big djent bands if you listen to hardcore?


Well if you're referring to _this_ hardcore, they're basically polar opposites.


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm so sick of all these elitist fucks going on and on about how Djent isn't a genre. Just because you didn't grow up with "Djent" being a genre, it doesn't mean it isn't one now. Times change. 

All a genre is, is a term to loosely group bands of a certain sound together. So, if that's the case, Djent is clearly a genre. Just the fact that the word djent makes people think of Periphery, Vildhjarta, Monuments, Tesseract etc is proof enough. You are associating the term djent, with a very particular style of music that involves heavy, down tuned guitars, syncopated rhythms, ambient/clean sections, rhythm driven music.


On topic though, why does it matter who hates what really?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Beach (Dec 26, 2012)

Percy, you're a djent-obsessed insecure little cyborg kid who thinks adding musicians on facebook equates to knowing them personally. Snap out of it and do something productive with your life. Noone gives the tiniest of FUCKS about your djent page and you're generally hyperactive as fuck. The reason you don't have any friends in real life is because you see it worth your time to prowl about the profiles of actual musicians' and inform everyone like a teething chihuahua everytime someones likes your page/comment/meme. You play guitar? Then write a fucking song. 
Also- Leah doesn't want to bang you, stop trying.


----------



## the fuhrer (Dec 26, 2012)

Music sucks.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunyata said:


> I'm so sick of all these elitist fucks going on and on about how Djent isn't a genre. Just because you didn't grow up with "Djent" being a genre, it doesn't mean it isn't one now. Times change.


 
I wasn't aware Randy Blythe was an elitist fuck.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 26, 2012)

i saw the thread title and wanted to end a life


----------



## IcarusIscariot (Dec 26, 2012)

Robert Percy's a bottomless cunt and it's time someone finally told him so. "Bitch bitch bitch bitch _bitch_. Hipsters and thall and ting doe and Olly Steele are evil hurr durr." Everyone's sick of it, dude. Hop off of Nolly's dick for a moment and sort your life out. Maybe then you won't be so insecure that you have to piss all over someone else's hard work.

Also:


Beach said:


> Also- Leah doesn't want to bang you, stop trying.


lol'd


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

I sucks.


----------



## McBonez (Dec 26, 2012)

djentinc said:


> What do you guys think about these kinds of people and how do you deal with them?



I say "Oh, that's cool." And don't get butthurt over it.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 26, 2012)

I find a lot of "metal heads" are chronically unable to accept that other forms of music exist or are even good. The fact some of these people fail to understand that talent lies in all forms of music (Armin Van Buuren = Steve Vai = John Mayer = Kurt Cobain, etc etc) just makes me facepalm or giggle. 

Best course of action? Ignore it. Arguing with idiots is never a good idea.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 26, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I find a lot of "metal heads" are chronically unable to accept that other forms of music exist or are even good. The fact some of these people fail to understand that talent lies in all forms of music (Armin Van Buuren = Steve Vai = John Mayer = Kurt Cobain, etc etc) just makes me facepalm or giggle.
> 
> Best course of action? Ignore it. Arguing with idiots is never a good idea.


 
I feel like limiting this description to "metal heads" alone is a gross misrepresentation, and reflects more upon anyone who listens to music. There are plenty of people who listen only to RnB or maybe Classic Rock who might consider metal, in any form, to be not worth listening to. Music is very "beauty in the eye of the beholder" It can't be expected that everyone is going to agree. Having a different opinion doesn't necessarily make you an idiot, but the methods they chose to express their difference can make them an asshole.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 26, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I feel like limiting this description to "metal heads" alone is a gross misrepresentation, and reflects more upon anyone who listens to music. There are plenty of people who listen only to RnB or maybe Classic Rock who might consider metal, in any form, to be not worth listening to. Music is very "beauty in the eye of the beholder" It can't be expected that everyone is going to agree. Having a different opinion doesn't necessarily make you an idiot, but the methods they chose to express their difference can make them an asshole.



These "metal heads", are just one of the few types of people. It seemed relevant to the topic at hand, but there are those types of "fanbois" in every genre. 

And as far as them being an "idiot", I find that a lot of them are, in fact, mentally deficient. I will never judge someone for loving a particular style of music, ever. Thats not my choice or decision. However, when I see people "attacking" other styles of music simply because they don't like it, is when I start having problems with it.


----------



## Edika (Dec 26, 2012)

From my understanding, anyone that is too involved in music in any genre or genre's will get butthurt when a style of music he/she doesn't like or doesn't think is worthy gets too much attention, while the music he/she loves is underground or gets medium recognition (myself included).

It seems though that most people want to just listen to music for entertainment and nothing more. Something they can dance to, something upbeat that will make them happy, not have to think much about it and maybe help them forget about their problems. If you want "educate the masses" then you have to be armed with patience, a way with words and actually care about people.

Finally if someone wants to regard himself open minded musically, he/she has to try and find all the time original music to digest and not be attracted to similar patterns with some variations (i.e. genre). I don't, so I admit I am not that open minded. My neural networks have adapted to certain sounds that I find difficult to escape, even though I try.


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 26, 2012)

Who gives a fuck.net

Music is subjective, people have opinions, there's no point dwelling on it, oh look a pink flamingo.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 26, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I wasn't aware Randy Blythe was an elitist fuck.


I like how elitist is usually defined as "someone with a strong opinion on a subject I don't agree with".


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 26, 2012)

I would rather see how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass than listen to djent. But then again I would also rather see how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass than listen to any type of music--I'm just curious how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass. Does that make me a hipster?


----------



## Brill (Dec 26, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I would rather see how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass than listen to djent. But then again I would also rather see how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass than listen to any type of music--I'm just curious how many PEZ candies I can fit in my ass. Does that make me a hipster?



If our asses are similar, it'll be 107... but it was a really hot day, and they melted and stuck together.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 26, 2012)

Beach said:


> Percy, you're a djent-obsessed insecure little cyborg kid who thinks adding musicians on facebook equates to knowing them personally. Snap out of it and do something productive with your life. Noone gives the tiniest of FUCKS about your djent page and you're generally hyperactive as fuck. The reason you don't have any friends in real life is because you see it worth your time to prowl about the profiles of actual musicians' and inform everyone like a teething chihuahua everytime someones likes your page/comment/meme. You play guitar? Then write a fucking song.
> Also- Leah doesn't want to bang you, stop trying.










At any rate, disregard the haters. There is nothing you can say or do that will allow you to be rid of them, so why stress on them? Learn to laugh at them and move on. Let them be the reason you have a sense of humor. Sorry to say there are more important issues in the world than whether or not someone likes or dislikes a certain type of music, or wtf they decide to name said type of music. Not like it's gonna matter in 10 years anyways.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Mayhew (Dec 26, 2012)

There are always going to be people in life that feel the need to tell everyone else that they hate something. It sounds even more ridiculous on the Internet. It's like hearing a conversation on the other side of the globe and feeling it's worthwhile to go out of your way to chime in and let everyone know that what they like, you hate. Shitting on things other people like is a personality flaw. For whatever reason some people just need to rain on other people's parades.

There are things I don't like but I don't hate everything I don't like and I certainly don't feel the need to externalize it all the time. It's all taste, which is subjective and not factual. People who like something do not care if you don't like it. It's like every guitar thread with EMG's there's always somebody who just has to let everyone know that "EMG's suck". If it's not a debate, keep it to yourself.


----------



## djentinc (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread is actually hilarious. I wonder if I would get the same reaction if I posted a thread about puppies or something equally innocuous...



> You're calling Converge fans "djent hipsters" because you insulted a well respected musician's solo project and it blew up in your face.



Erik doesn't give a shit about what I think of him and I don't give a shit about what he thinks of me. Alright, he did try to fuel the fire by posting that picture, but generally he doesn't really care. It's his friends and fans who are causing the drama, not Erik himself.



> Now you're just butthurt as fuck on sevenstring.org expecting a pity party and useless solutions to avoidable drama you created.



Lol okay...

I didn't expect a pity party and frankly I didn't want one at all, I just wanted to have a discussion with other people about how they deal with hipsters.



> Hop off of Nolly's dick for a moment and sort your life out.







> Noone gives the tiniest of FUCKS about your djent page



This is also incredibly laughable.



> Leah doesn't want to bang you, stop trying.



I don't want to either.



> you don't have any friends in real life



I do have friends in real life, I just haven't been seeing them lately because they live in different parts of the country when they're not in my uni.



> You play guitar? Then write a fucking song.



Can't afford a recording setup to record anything that I've written. Money doesn't grow on trees you know.



Mayhew said:


> There are always going to be people in life that feel the need to tell everyone else that they hate something. It sounds even more ridiculous on the Internet. It's like hearing a conversation on the other side of the globe and feeling it's worthwhile to go out of your way to chime in and let everyone know that what they like, you hate. Shitting on things other people like is a personality flaw. For whatever reason some people just need to rain on other people's parades.
> 
> There are things I don't like but I don't hate everything I don't like and I certainly don't feel the need to externalize it all the time. It's all taste, which is subjective and not factual. People who like something do not care if you don't like it. It's like every guitar thread with EMG's there's always somebody who just has to let everyone know that "EMG's suck". If it's not a debate, keep it to yourself.



Well said dude .


----------

